# criterium du daupine (spoilers)



## roadrash (3 Jun 2018)

more bad luck for Geraint Thomas with a crash in the time trial


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2018)

Probably would have won. But hit the deck very hard.


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2018)

He's an accident waiting to happen these days.
A bit like Cav!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2018)

I feel for him ! I get the feeling he's chomping at the bit too much,where Kwiatowski looked relaxed ?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/GeraintThomas86/status/1003280548415107072?s=19


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/GeraintThomas86/status/1003280548415107072?s=19



Well, he did something wrong, as there was no other reason to fall!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2018)

rich p said:


> Well, he did something wrong, as there was no other reason to fall!


Its probally a cunning plan by Brailsford,as shown by Froome in the giro.


----------



## brommers (3 Jun 2018)

G done well to get so close to Kwiatkowski's time even with a fall - How fast could have he gone?


----------



## Bollo (3 Jun 2018)

I’ve just caught up this evening. Great time from G considering but what happened to Warren Barguil? Cunning tactical genius pre TdF or form gone?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2018)

As Brommers said 21 seconds is nowt really,hes up with most of the GC.You would have fancied him for the win if he could.of stayed upright.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jun 2018)

Is it me or does he catch the white road markings just before the off? maybe that caused enough loss of traction for the wheel to go assuming he was pushing the envelope on the corner.
Which of course you are going to do i guess if you want a chance of winning?


----------



## Bollo (3 Jun 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Is it me or does he catch the white road markings just before the off? maybe that caused enough loss of traction for the wheel to go assuming he was pushing the envelope on the corner.
> Which of course you are going to do i guess if you want a chance of winning?


I thought that at first but in the slo mo replay it looked like he lost traction at some point after the paint.


----------



## mjr (3 Jun 2018)

I've seen that crash four times and it doesn't get any better. Horrible. Geraint called it "slap out" and it really was. He almost risked whiplash the way he slapped into the ground like a fish.

Great win by Kwiato. And what about those Nibali and Bardet performances?


----------



## bpsmith (4 Jun 2018)

Gutted for G. Chin on floor when it happened. He’s had a bad run recently, but he was pushing the pace today and these things sadly happen.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2018)

touch of wheels brings a few down for astana and ag2r


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2018)

daryl impey takes the win and goes into second place on gc , 2 seconds behind kwiatkowski


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2018)

Kwiatkowski on the deck 1km from the finishline


----------



## Bollo (5 Jun 2018)

Kwiatkowski down!


----------



## Bollo (5 Jun 2018)

He's back on the bike but not looking comfy.


----------



## rich p (5 Jun 2018)

Breakaways succeeding are as rare as hen's teeth these days.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jun 2018)

rich p said:


> Breakaways succeeding are as rare as hen's teeth these days.


Froome.......


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2018)

Wow, that's turned things upside down.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Wow, that's turned things upside down.



Meh. Tomorrow's stage is where it starts to get interesting.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2018)

yep, certainly shook things up a bit Nibali 2 mins 28 secs behind, dan martin 2 mins 57 behind

sky hold first place, second, third and fourth

but it starts to get a bit lumpy tomorow


----------



## brommers (6 Jun 2018)

Sky were always going to do well with that line up - they're all good time trailers.


----------



## Beebo (6 Jun 2018)

The TTT looks good for Sky going into the Tour. If they can gain 30 seconds over the whole field they will be happy.


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2018)

Anyone else enjoy the guy doing a wheelie up the road behind Brian Holm during the interview?


----------



## Bollo (7 Jun 2018)

rich p said:


> Breakaways succeeding are as rare as hen's teeth these days.


Might happen today. The rain looks shocking.


----------



## Bollo (7 Jun 2018)

Bollo said:


> Might happen today. The rain looks shocking.


Nope.


----------



## Beebo (7 Jun 2018)

It was an exciting end. Caught with 400m to go but he was spent. 
G in provisional yellow?


----------



## Beebo (7 Jun 2018)

Beebo said:


> G in provisional yellow?



Nope. Moscon in Yellow. 
G is 6 seconds down.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2018)

Shame for Cataldo.

Pierre Latour looked very strong in support of Bardet. Bodes well for the Tour - although there are much tougher stages to come...


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2018)

Beebo said:


> Nope. Moscon in Yellow.
> G is 6 seconds down.


Anyone allowed to join in your conversation with yourself?


----------



## Bollo (7 Jun 2018)

smutchin said:


> Shame for Cataldo.
> 
> Pierre Latour looked very strong in support of Bardet. Bodes well for the Tour - although there are much tougher stages to come...


I was sorry to see Barguil out the back. The drop to Pro Conti level has done nothing for his form.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2018)

dan martin puts a good attack in


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2018)

yeah motorcyclist pushes spectator over


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2018)

Dan the man...


----------



## Beebo (8 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> yeah motorcyclist pushes spectator over


The panda bear took a whack from the service bike. Very funny.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2018)

I don't think he will run alongside the riders again do you


----------



## bpsmith (8 Jun 2018)

G is looking like a different rider right now. Leaner and more sprightly. Flew up to the line still in the big ring.

Not sure he’s at Froomes level, but hoping he gets a good chance at the Tour this year. Change of team in order otherwise, or he’ll never get the chance.


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2018)

Good to see Dan Martin back in form


----------



## Beebo (9 Jun 2018)

It appears the BBC were reporting Tony Martin as the winner for about half an hour after the race. 

The article has been corrected but the reader comments make it clear. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/44419722


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2018)

According to BBC website

*Criterium du Dauphine: Geraint Thomas leads as Tony Martin wins stage*


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2018)

Sorry @Beebo hadn't seen your post

It still says Tony Martin


----------



## Foghat (9 Jun 2018)

Watching today's stage on Eurosport, I was pleased to see that the rough patches on the lower section of the Cormet de Roselend descent have been resurfaced, some time after August 2017 when I last rode it, obviously on account of the impending return of the Tour de France to what's possibly my favourite Alpine climb.

Should make my annual pilgrimage to Bourg St Maurice and its environs even more enjoyable this August, as some of those ruts were severe and quite vicious at Alpine-descending speed, especially when difficult to see in the shadows, or when traffic coming the other way prevented avoidance.

Also good to see the Dauphine going back up over the Roselend in the opposite direction tomorrow....and I note that in the lower part of the northern descent, to famous-for-its-cheese Beaufort, the organisers have elected to chuck in a third category climb up the Cote de la Route des Villes, which until now has never made it onto my radar.

Cormet de Roselend aficionados will remember what happened on the southern descent to Bourg in 1996, when Johan Bruyneel (spit) sailed off into space at a particularly dodgy bend, somehow managing to avoid serious injury going down a hefty vertical drop. I always have a good look over the precipice and down what he fell down every time I go by, marvelling at how much it would hurt if luck wasn't with you that day, and I make sure I refresh my memory as to the precise location of the bend for when I come back down from the top. Check these videos out!


----------



## bpsmith (9 Jun 2018)

Another powerful finish by G. TdF could be very interesting.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2018)

Sustaining that for 3 weeks has always been his downfall. One jour sans, one crash.......


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2018)

The old 1, 2 for the Brits


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Sustaining that for 3 weeks has always been his downfall. One jour sans, one crash.......


He lost time today but I didn't see the problem - just got in the pub at the time and there was no sound. G is a getting better year by year and Adam Yates must be a serious TdF contender. Teo Geoghegan Hart must be a future GC man himself.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2018)

Not a lot of quality opposition this year though, which takes nothing away from the win but I do wonder if the Dauphine is not the draw it was.


----------



## Beebo (10 Jun 2018)

brommers said:


> He lost time today but I didn't see the problem - just got in the pub at the time and there was no sound. G is a getting better year by year and Adam Yates must be a serious TdF contender. Teo Geoghegan Hart must be a future GC man himself.


He had a puncture with 40k to go. Is that when you saw him lose time?


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2018)

nice to see dan martin find his mojo after a difficult start to the season in a new team


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2018)

Beebo said:


> He had a puncture with 40k to go. Is that when you saw him lose time?


Yes, that must of been it.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Sustaining that for 3 weeks has always been his downfall. One jour sans, one crash.......



Also he can’t do the really steep gradients.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Kirby referring to Thomas as "G" annoys me more than all the Kirbyisms added together and multiplied by 10.



Kirby annoys me when he does that other thing...… oh whats it called, you know that really annoying thing he does,....oh yeah that's it , ........opens his mouth


----------



## bpsmith (10 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Sustaining that for 3 weeks has always been his downfall. One jour sans, one crash.......


Froome couldn’t sustain it for 3 weeks if he was actually doing the work day in day out. G hasn’t been given a real chance to enjoy that yet. Being taken out by a police motorcycle didn’t really help when he was set to lead.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Froome couldn’t sustain it for 3 weeks if he was actually doing the work day in day out. G hasn’t been given a real chance to enjoy that yet. Being taken out by a police motorcycle didn’t really help when he was set to lead.


LOL......


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Froome couldn’t sustain it for 3 weeks if he was actually doing the work day in day out. G hasn’t been given a real chance to enjoy that yet. Being taken out by a police motorcycle didn’t really help when he was set to lead.


I'm not quite sure what you mean by the first bit but he's been co leader and leader on two or three occasions now in GT's and he's never finished in the top ten. Yeah you could point to bad luck and the need to sacrifice himself or a bad day but those are all things he needs to avoid, which is not to say he can't do it, I just think it's unlikely, as much as I like him. He'd got quite a Palamares already with Paris-Nice and now the Dauphine as well as one day and track success.


----------



## bpsmith (11 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by the first bit but he's been co leader and leader on two or three occasions now in GT's and he's never finished in the top ten. Yeah you could point to bad luck and the need to sacrifice himself or a bad day but those are all things he needs to avoid, which is not to say he can't do it, I just think it's unlikely, as much as I like him. He'd got quite a Palamares already with Paris-Nice and now the Dauphine as well as one day and track success.


I just meant that if Froome wasn’t protected for 3 weeks then he would fade too.

You’re right that G has not proved himself at a GT. I am hoping his luck will change this year, although Froome will pull rank in the final week again, no doubt.


----------



## brommers (11 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Kirby referring to Thomas as "G" annoys me more than all the other Kirbyisms added together and multiplied by 10.


This is what everyone knows him as.


----------



## Jimidh (11 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Kirby referring to Thomas as "G" annoys me more than all the other Kirbyisms added together and multiplied by 10.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> He'd got quite a Palamares already with Paris-Nice and now the Dauphine as well as one day and track success.



He’d have done much better on the road if he hadn’t spent so much of his career fannying about on the track. He won Paris-Roubaix Juniors and clearly had the potential to win the grown-up version as well if he’d put his mind to it.

He’s done very well on the track, obviously, but there’s no doubt it has stopped him achieving his full potential on the road.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't mind Thomas referring to himself as such, or his mates doing so. But not a race commentator.


I've become so used to Kirby, I don't even notice when he mangles names, eh hundhosen.


----------



## Foghat (17 Aug 2018)

Foghat said:


> Watching today's stage on Eurosport, I was pleased to see that the rough patches on the lower section of the Cormet de Roselend descent have been resurfaced, some time after August 2017 when I last rode it, obviously on account of the impending return of the Tour de France to what's possibly my favourite Alpine climb.
> 
> Should make my annual pilgrimage to Bourg St Maurice and its environs even more enjoyable this August, as some of those ruts were severe and quite vicious at Alpine-descending speed, especially when difficult to see in the shadows, or when traffic coming the other way prevented avoidance.



Well I can report that the resurfacing on the dodgy lower section of the descent has indeed eradicated the arrse-clench-inducing vicious ruts, making the Roselend descent even more enjoyable. Today, though, the middle very technical section of the descent was in heavyish rain, so significant extra caution was required. The very fast top section was dry and as fast as usual, though. Interesting that the resurfacing was largely only conducted on the descending half of the road - that's where most of the ruts were, so I guess there was a cost-saving opportunity by only resurfacing one side of the road.



Foghat said:


> Cormet de Roselend aficionados will remember what happened on the southern descent to Bourg in 1996, when Johan Bruyneel (spit) sailed off into space at a particularly dodgy bend, somehow managing to avoid serious injury going down a hefty vertical drop. I always have a good look over the precipice and down what he fell down every time I go by, marvelling at how much it would hurt if luck wasn't with you that day, and I make sure I refresh my memory as to the precise location of the bend for when I come back down from the top.



Rare for me, I actually stopped during a descent, and took some photos of the gruesome bend. It's difficult to tell from the images, but if you don't grab hold of some robust vegetation to arrest your fall after going over here, it's a very big drop and highly likely to be curtains for you.


----------

